# Mileage



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking at an 04 F250 Powerstroke with 200,000 miles - what kind of mileage can I expect to get?

Needing a pickup and trying to decide if I should go for a 1/2 ton gas or if I should go with a diesel if I can get as good or better mileage. Need extended cab or 4 door for carseats.

I drive about 35 minutes down the highway at 60 mph for work each day.

3/4 ton would be overkill, but if I can get as good of mileage then why not?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd be a lot less worried about mpgs and more worried about it needing a $5-10k repair bill when you need to do a bulletproof job on it.

It's never a popular opinion here among the enthusiasts of the modern diesel pickup, but a situation like yours is exactly why I own a 99 diesel Jetta and 94 diesel flatbed dually. I run around in the car and only use the truck when I need one. Owning both is still cheaper for me and this way I have a heavier truck for when I want one (and far simpler to work on, though I do sacrifice having a gazillion factory horsepower) and a vehicle to run around in that actually fits in parking spaces. *climbs off soapbox*


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a 2000 F250 7.3 Powerstroke and get 17 HWY/15 City/10 Towing. I drive it very little because diesel runs .20-.30 cents/gal more hereabouts.

I won't buy another diesel in a long time. Cost of the truck, cost of fuel and not needing that much towing capacity just doesn't make if worthwhile.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have also owned my last diesel truck unless some serious changes are made by the intermediate 3 with their pricing and ownership costs. I bought a 3/4 gas burner recently and have discovered that I get along just fine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, same here...I bought a used diesel the other year for 20K and I will make that truck last a LONG time...after that it will be a new 3/4 gas stripped down work truck..The new gassers can hay a skidsteer trailer, or a load of hay to auction. Any long or heavy hauls I will just hire it out...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Do not buy a 6.0 L powerstroke unless you are very familiar with wrenching on diesels and know exactly what you are getting into in terms of all this motors issues and weak areas.

Even if the seller claims it has been "bullet-proofed" it likely hasn't been done completely.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddy worked for a Ford dealer back when 6.0 were new. He buys a lot of 6.0 and fixes them...he claims 6.0 are better/easier to fix than the 6.4. He claims the 6.4 is the junk engine...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

From what I've heard, the 6.0 is good once the headbolts are replaced IF they were replaced early. Haven't heard much about the 6.4 because (I think) everyone was scared of Ford diesels after the 6.0 fiasco.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

And the coolant filter added and the fcim replaced and the variable vane turbo freed up and the egr and and and .... and once it's been replaced by a cummins or 7.3 it will finally be solved.



rjmoses said:


> From what I've heard, the 6.0 is good once the headbolts are replaced IF they were replaced early. Haven't heard much about the 6.4 because (I think) everyone was scared of Ford diesels after the 6.0 fiasco.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Looking at an 04 F250 Powerstroke with 200,000 miles - what kind of mileage can I expect to get?
> Needing a pickup and trying to decide if I should go for a 1/2 ton gas or if I should go with a diesel if I can get as good or better mileage. Need extended cab or 4 door for carseats.
> I drive about 35 minutes down the highway at 60 mph for work each day.
> 
> 3/4 ton would be overkill, but if I can get as good of mileage then why not?


Depends on a lot of factors, but I would say expect about 16 mpg on the 6.0 averaged out....
The 6.0 makes a lot of HP but had its share of problems, likely can buy it cheap? I wouldn't put a price on safety if your children would be in the vehicle.....unless you will be towing, a gas burner may be the better bet for you....only problem is any 3/4 ton in gas is not going to be a gas miser. Prolly need to go to a 1/2 to get some fuel economy


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

My rules are get a japanese small truck for economy, throw away (sell cheap) when you get tired of it. My wife runs a '12 Frontier that has 1/3 of a bed! Get a decent puller truck to do whatever size work you need, don't lightweight this truck as you will regret it! Our operation needs a solid 1 ton, diesel by preference.You can have more than 1 rig to drive.

note: the next economic bubble to blow-up is auto finance.....there is billions of $$ in crap loans that will come to roost in a bad way!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The writing is on the wall Mike....course it was there with the housing bust too, just dug holes in the sand.....then get the government to bail em out....I bet GMAC will be at the front of the line


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a 2004 F550, 6.0, new motor, 10-13 MPG, loaded or not. Also a 2005 F250 heavy plow truck, gets high teen MPG gas. The gas truck cost 1/2 what the rebuilt motor did. You have to really like the diesel spend the money.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Now i know why i run a bow tie. Lol.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Talk about the auto lending Market. The wife wants to get rid of her full-size SUV because her mom can't get in it anymore and she likes to haul our grandkids so she's looking at a minivan. We always bought new she said she's going to look at used. Got a chuckle the other day we responded to a Craigslist ad it was a dealer in southern Lancaster County and it was a pretty nice van and the girl I talk to on the phone in for me they specialize in people with poor credit and I told her that's okay we'd really be just some interested in purchasing it on a cash deal. She informed me they don't do that and said thanks for calling and hung up


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lot of used places build their profit into the financing aspect of used cars. It's hard to even get the cash price or interest rate out of the salesperson these days. Talked to a friend who worked for Toyota, he said maybe once every few months someone would ask about cash prices at the dealership, usually an Indian/Pakistani customer.



endrow said:


> Talk about the auto lending Market. The wife wants to get rid of her full-size SUV because her mom can't get in it anymore and she likes to haul our grandkids so she's looking at a minivan. We always bought new she said she's going to look at used. Got a chuckle the other day we responded to a Craigslist ad it was a dealer in southern Lancaster County and it was a pretty nice van and the girl I talk to on the phone in for me they specialize in people with poor credit and I told her that's okay we'd really be just some interested in purchasing it on a cash deal. She informed me they don't do that and said thanks for calling and hung up


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

There are a couple of used car dealer around here that flat out refuse to do cash sales. Just a sign of the times I guess.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Widairy said:


> There are a couple of used car dealer around here that flat out refuse to do cash sales. Just a sign of the times I guess.


And with good reason. Any cash financial transaction over $10,000 (or aggregating to $10,000) has to be reported to the IRS because of all the druggies. This not only gets a dealer involved in questionable transactions, the cash can be confiscated by the IRS/FBI if it is suspected of coming from a criminal entity.

Besides, what middle class, working stiff has more than a few hundred dollars cash at any time?

Ralph


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Around here "cash" price will include cashier's check, bank draft or personal check. Actual green cash HAS to be reported. MANY MANY banks report or document less (my bank "documents" all cash transactions >$2500 for anyone that they don't "know" or for a business' deposit)



rjmoses said:


> Besides, what middle class, working stiff has more than a few hundred dollars cash at any time?
> 
> Ralph


The kind is fearful of a "banking holiday", the kind that reads of European gov't taxing (stealing) money from accounts with over a certain balance, the kind of person that wants to be ready to jump on a good deal while someone else is going for their checkbook. I carry little walkin-around-money all the time...just 'cause "you never know". I remember buying a Kimber ProCarryII recently that was priced for 500, and so-and-so is "supposed to bring a check tomorrow". I told them that I had cash today and bought it for 400. Cash is king around here.

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We keep some cash on hand for weekend purchases of equipment as all our cards are set to 200$ max withdraw.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Kind of in HiTech world, Buick with 24/36 MPG, that I drive the 50 miles to other office and just around getting parts and pizza, wife has a Equinox (around 25-32MPG). GMC 1 ton, diesel, crew cab, for 'hauling' purposes (best 50 mile average I have got, 22.5 MPG, must have been a tail wind). Truck I just got rid of was a 1992, had less than 85K actual miles. This new one, will probably out last me and my sons can fight over it, when I am pushing daisies.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I read somewhere that if you give them the impression that you are going to finance you will get a better deal, and then before signing tell them you changed your mind about financing and pay cash. They play all of the games, and you might as well play too. I would rather go bang my head against a wall than deal with a car dealer.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

endrow said:


> Talk about the auto lending Market. The wife wants to get rid of her full-size SUV because her mom can't get in it anymore and she likes to haul our grandkids so she's looking at a minivan. We always bought new she said she's going to look at used. Got a chuckle the other day we responded to a Craigslist ad it was a dealer in southern Lancaster County and it was a pretty nice van and the girl I talk to on the phone in for me they specialize in people with poor credit and I told her that's okay we'd really be just some interested in purchasing it on a cash deal. She informed me they don't do that and said thanks for calling and hung up


Pop just bought a year old Dodge minivan with all the bells and whistles, with 19,000 miles on it, for $22,000. Leather seats, satellite radio, rear video screens and sound ports for headphones, can play video games through the game port back there, full front and rear air, you name it. REALLY nice. Paid cash. Hey, if a dealer don't want cash money, there's something wrong with them-- move on and find a dealer who will. Dad got a 2012 Dodge minivan there, new, a few years ago, paid cash for that one too. Thing was, he decided to "cheap out" and bought the "american value package" with no rear air conditioning, no rear power doors, etc, ie just a stripped down model. He paid $22,000 for it new, and bragged all the time about how he "saved $4,000 by getting the american value package, without all that unnecessary crap"... that is, until he got cancer and has to have me or my wife or siblings drive him to doctors appointments every month (now every 2 weeks) and my mother ends up having to sit in back-- she's hot natured and wants it cold enough to hang meat in there, and all she gets is the spillover AC from the front seat, which doesn't cut it in Texas summertime. Of course, when he bought it, he was still driving and Nanny rode in front, and they were hauling my nephews around in the back seat all the time, and it was okay with them if they got hot-- "they're young-- they can take it back there... I saved $4,000 dollars!"

Problem is, Dad is cold natured, especially now that he's sick, and he can't take all that AC blowing past him into the back seat, and Nanny constantly griping she was "too hot and about to puke or pass out". SO, he finally just bought a new van with all the bells and whistles, and made sure it had rear air conditioning this time. Well, he was gonna buy new, even though it was more expensive, but the van they had didn't have rear power doors and rear power hatch, so he opted for the year old van with everything on it.

The Dodge minivan is the only one still made-- nobody else makes a true minivan anymore. Dodge is going to quit building them next year so I heard. It's a shame, because not EVERYBODY wants a friggin' little "Escape" or "Excrement" or whatever Ford calls the little miniature SUV POS's that they replaced their minivans with. The Dodge minivan is the ONLY vehicle that my handicapped parents can get in and out of, which is why they've bought four of them over the past ten years. I'd HIGHLY recommend them to your parents if they're having trouble getting in and out of vehicles-- most cars are too darn low to the ground, and pickups and SUV's are jacked up so high it's like climbing in a friggin' semi getting in and out of them anymore... I HATE my nephew's newish Ford pickup-- it is LITERALLY harder to get in and out of than the semi I drive for them hauling grain in the fall...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Buddy worked for a Ford dealer back when 6.0 were new. He buys a lot of 6.0 and fixes them...he claims 6.0 are better/easier to fix than the 6.4. He claims the 6.4 is the junk engine..."

I'd take a 6.4L "Junk" Ford over a 6L Ford any day. 6L is loaded with problems from the factory. Its also 60 less HP and about 100 less tq.

The 6.4L can have expensive repairs, but the 6L *WILL *have expensive repairs.
So lets see, hmmmm an older, weaker, less capable truck with an engine that *WILL* fail,
OR
a newer, better equipped truck with a more powerful engine that might fail....

tough choice!!! lol

No kidding, I have a friend with a 6L Ford that spent $16,000 in several separate engine repairs before he finally sold it. It was his first and last Ford. He was a lifelong GM guy and luckily he kept his '99 6.5L TD pickup as a backup truck.

I have 2) 6.4Ls with a combined 270,000 miles. Between the 2 I have $4,500 in engine repairs. Knocking on wood, I hope there wont be much more.
The 550 goes over the scale at 34,000-35,000 GCWR about 75 times per fall/winter.
Not bad for a junk engine.
Havent seen a GM with a duramax come close to handling that. Come to think of it, not a Dodge truck with a Cummins, either. 
One of my big customers had a 5 yr old GM 1/2 ton that lost an engine & trans in under 80K. He got it fixed and sold it. Now drives an F-150.

They all suck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup they all will let you down. My father in laws newish eco-boost that is awesome to drive (I love the truck!) had a fuel injector fail (open?)on the weekend. Computer shut it down in the middle of nowhere. 14 hour round trip to go get them with my tilt deck and drop the truck at the dealer. Ford roadside could have got them to a dealer in the wrong direction but no car rental places so possible 3 day stay waiting for parts.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Dump all the 6.4 EGR & DPF junk and the mileage jumps a lot. I'm running in the low 20's all the time!



JD3430 said:


> "Buddy worked for a Ford dealer back when 6.0 were new. He buys a lot of 6.0 and fixes them...he claims 6.0 are better/easier to fix than the 6.4. He claims the 6.4 is the junk engine..."
> 
> I'd take a 6.4L "Junk" Ford over a 6L Ford any day. 6L is loaded with problems from the factory. Its also 60 less HP and about 100 less tq.
> 
> ...


JD3430 the quest is to find what sucks the least....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

azmike said:


> Dump all the 6.4 EGR & DPF junk and the mileage jumps a lot. I'm running in the low 20's all the time!
> 
> JD3430 the quest is to find what sucks the least....


That's the truth. The 6.4L is a really nice diesel engine, but the emissions crap causes so much heat and other issues, it ruins it.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I think I might have the antique here....

93 Chevy CC 1ton.. 6.5 diesel 5 speed... I get 20mpg all the time... this is not a modern diesel by any measure but it's dependable...

No computer stuff, all manual pump motor.. I don't do electronics too well....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> I think I might have the antique here....
> 
> 93 Chevy CC 1ton.. 6.5 diesel 5 speed... I get 20mpg all the time... this is not a modern diesel by any measure but it's dependable...
> 
> No computer stuff, all manual pump motor.. I don't do electronics too well....


Those are "General Motors" products ...... Nothing wrong with that 6.5 just not a whole lot of power...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend has a really nice F350 2wd dump for sale with the 6.9L normally aspirated engine in it. Good thing it has the 4 speed with the super low first gear because that thing has no power. I know the web says it makes 170 hp but my 5.4L 2 valve triton feels like a Formula 1 race car after driving the 6.9 L.

That said, its simple to work on and its easy on axles and u-joints.



somedevildawg said:


> Those are "General Motors" products ...... Nothing wrong with that 6.5 just not a whole lot of power...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> "_
> The 550 goes over the scale at 34,000-35,000 GCWR about 75 times per fall/winter.
> Not bad for a junk engine.
> Havent seen a GM with a duramax come close to handling that. Come to think of it, not a Dodge truck with a Cummins, either.
> ...


_
Only 35,000 lbs that's a small load.I'm usually around 36 up to 41k with my dodge cummins.._


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Only 35,000 lbs that's a small load.I'm usually around 36 up to 41k with my dodge cummins..


 Time to make a bag of popcorn and set back for the truck wars...........


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, well with my cummins around 30,000-35,000 lb it will overheat pulling hills unless you set the tuner back to near stock power.

My superduty on the other hand... Is only a 5.4 and is down to a crawl screaming at redline at only 20,000 lbs on the same hills.

I'm impressed with all the modern trucks really they pull hard and stop well and are easy to daily drive.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Only 35,000 lbs that's a small load.I'm usually around 36 up to 41k with my dodge cummins..


Oh wow, you're my Cummins diesel hero!!!

35,000lbs compared to 36,000lbs???? You're right 35,000lbs is such a *small *load compared to 36,000lbs !!!

Such a huge difference!!!

Try pulling your "36,000" over the hills we have here. Ain't going to happen.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

And the tranny goes splat. Hehehe. Popcorn time!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> And the tranny goes splat. Hehehe. Popcorn time!!


I do agree with that the Cummins engines do take tranny's out because they have to much power.Now a Ford on the other hand don't have enough power to hurt the tranny.

I will agree the 4 sp auto tranny in the older Dodges were crap.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What do you do when a Powerstroke craps out?

A Fummins.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The engine ain't never been a problem.....it's the other stuff you have to Dodge around...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> And the tranny goes splat. Hehehe. Popcorn time!!


You know isn't that the truth. dodge finally subcontracted out to Aisin Seiki transmission to, 25 years later, get a medium duty transmission in their truck.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Oh wow, you're my Cummins diesel hero!!!
> 
> 35,000lbs compared to 36,000lbs???? You're right 35,000lbs is such a *small *load compared to 36,000lbs !!!
> 
> Such a huge difference!!!


lighten up JD I was just ribbing ya after you said you never seen any Duramaxs or Dodges handle as big a loads as you do with your Ford.I was just amazed no one hauls as much as you do when plenty guys haul that much with ALL brands here.

What's wrong with a Cummins?They've been pretty bullet proof.They even put them in JCB's


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> lighten up JD I was just ribbing ya after you said you never seen any Duramaxs or Dodges handle as big a loads as you do with your Ford.I was just amazed no one hauls as much as you do when plenty guys haul that much with ALL brands here.
> What's wrong with a Cummins?They've been pretty bullet proof.They even put them in JCB's


I was going to say the same to you, but you're a moderator, so I took it easy on you. 

Engines and the power they have in all 3 brands are more than enough to get the job done where you are because it's flat. Suspension and more importantly, BRAKES are needed to safely stop loads here in hilly PA. Where you live, I could pull 36,000lbs with a 200hp truck.

I have no problem with Cummins engines. I think they're the best made and yes, I do own a 5.9L turbo/intercooler in my JCB. It was rebuilt by the previous owner because the head warped and she lost coolant.

Problem is, a truck is made up of about 5,000 parts, not just an engine.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The problem that I see is, we can put more weight on than the truck can really hold. It does not matter what engine or brand of truck. If something goes wrong while going down a steep hill all you can do is hold on for the ride and hope you make the bottom in one piece. Once it gets away from you it no longer makes a tinkers damn if it is a Ford, Dodge, or Chevy; it is now a bent up hunk of iron, and hopefully you make out alive.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Pop just bought a year old Dodge minivan with all the bells and whistles, with 19,000 miles on it, for $22,000. Leather seats, satellite radio, rear video screens and sound ports for headphones, can play video games through the game port back there, full front and rear air, you name it. REALLY nice. Paid cash. Hey, if a dealer don't want cash money, there's something wrong with them-- move on and find a dealer who will. Dad got a 2012 Dodge minivan there, new, a few years ago, paid cash for that one too. Thing was, he decided to "cheap out" and bought the "american value package" with no rear air conditioning, no rear power doors, etc, ie just a stripped down model. He paid $22,000 for it new, and bragged all the time about how he "saved $4,000 by getting the american value package, without all that unnecessary crap"... that is, until he got cancer and has to have me or my wife or siblings drive him to doctors appointments every month (now every 2 weeks) and my mother ends up having to sit in back-- she's hot natured and wants it cold enough to hang meat in there, and all she gets is the spillover AC from the front seat, which doesn't cut it in Texas summertime. Of course, when he bought it, he was still driving and Nanny rode in front, and they were hauling my nephews around in the back seat all the time, and it was okay with them if they got hot-- "they're young-- they can take it back there... I saved $4,000 dollars!"
> 
> Problem is, Dad is cold natured, especially now that he's sick, and he can't take all that AC blowing past him into the back seat, and Nanny constantly griping she was "too hot and about to puke or pass out". SO, he finally just bought a new van with all the bells and whistles, and made sure it had rear air conditioning this time. Well, he was gonna buy new, even though it was more expensive, but the van they had didn't have rear power doors and rear power hatch, so he opted for the year old van with everything on it.
> 
> ...


Stopped at the Dodge lot a little while ago to look at prices. 2016 is last year for minivan as far as I can tell. There were no 2017 minivans, they were pacificas that looked like a restyled caravan. Thinking the name changed but similar style. Thankfully im not 6'6" and 275#, I'd need a shoehorn.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Aisin yea holds up better but still junk slush box in my opinion.

Jd them medium duty fords cant out pull them dmax. Lol. On a side note gm is going to relaunch there medium duties.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope they do relaunch, but for now, obama won't let them do it. 
I just hope not those big gangly looking things. Do it like Ford & FIAT....I mean Dodge. hehe


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I'd be a lot less worried about mpgs and more worried about it needing a $5-10k repair bill when you need to do a bulletproof job on it.
> 
> It's never a popular opinion here among the enthusiasts of the modern diesel pickup, but a situation like yours is exactly why I own a 99 diesel Jetta and 94 diesel flatbed dually. I run around in the car and only use the truck when I need one. Owning both is still cheaper for me and this way I have a heavier truck for when I want one (and far simpler to work on, though I do sacrifice having a gazillion factory horsepower) and a vehicle to run around in that actually fits in parking spaces. *climbs off soapbox*


We have the wife's Jeep Liberty for doctors appointment etc. It's small enough to park about anywhere and turns on a dime. I wouldn't even attempt to take my 99 Cummins extended cab with a 8' bed into a few of those parking garages.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When we start talking about hauling weights like you guys are bragging about, it's time to break a straight truck out, ain't never gonna hurt the tranny or engine and they have far superior brakes as well for heavy loads.

Had a guy die awhile back hauling a load of hay with his pickup that I'd only do with one of our straight trucks and trailer.

Don't care how much you can pull, stopping is the real deal and he couldn't.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> When we start talking about hauling weights like you guys are bragging about, it's time to break a straight truck out, ain't never gonna hurt the tranny or engine and they have far superior brakes as well for heavy loads.
> 
> Had a guy die awhile back hauling a load of hay with his pickup that I'd only do with one of our straight trucks and trailer.
> 
> Don't care how much you can pull, stopping is the real deal and he couldn't.


Yeah, I'll never get why a guy wants to pull a huge load with a souped up pickup...

If you need to deliver a ton of stuff at one time, get a straight truck or a single-axle tractor, if
not a full-on semi... A straight truck or single-axle tractor can be every bit as maneuverable as a pickup and suitable trailer while having more than enough engine, tires, and brakes to do the job and a heavy enough frame and parts to not wear it out and tear it up.

If you don't need to haul that much weight or sheer maneuverability is the most important factor, you'd do better with a half ton, or 3/4 ton pickup and a small trailer anyway... but of course you can't haul a monster load in one go...

I think most guys have just fallen into the 'cowboy cadillac' way of thinking and want a big fancy new diesel "super-pickup" with all the bells and whistles, even if they have to pay more for it than their house to get it... so long as there's a ready supply of suckers with too much money willing to pay whatever exhorbitant price they're asking for them, they'll be more than happy to build and sell them and take your money...

Funny me... I thought a work truck was for WORK... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well OJR, my truck has a Diesel engine, but it also has vinyl seats and steel painted wheels with rust accents, So it's no Cowboy Cadillac for sure LOL
Bought it used for less than 1/2 price of new. 
I like it because it handles load very well, can plow snow, pick my kids up and fits in my garage. Doesn't subject me to all the legalities, logs and DOT hassles of a road tractor. 
I couldn't do anything with a 1/2 ton gas pickup.

IMO, Truck ownership is a highly personalized subject.
Everyone has a different level of need, situation, price point.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Local guy has a single axle freightliner with a 35 ft trailer. Nice setup. Can take 20k in cargo but still back into tight spots...

I just saw a local car dealer ad for new 2500 pickups. 6.0 gas chevy,reg cab, long bed, 4x4. Nothing fancy, but not the TOTAL striped down model, 35K!!!

Geeze, its just getting crazy...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A lot of guys tried the single ax semi's here a few yrs back for 5th wheel livestock and flatbeds.Every one of them I know went back to 4wd pickups.Single ax 2wd is worthless in the mud,snow and icey roads in Mn.

Different strokes for different folks and the roads and yards they have to drive on.

I went to 12K axles that have way bigger brakes in them then 10K or 7K axes have


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My 3500 sits a lot when I don't need it. I'm always amazed to guys that wear a truck out hauling nothing. 8 years ago I bought a Chevy Blazer from a lady at church $1700 bucks. 85K in miles and use it whenever I'm not hauling heavy put 90,000 miles on it all I did was change the oil and a set of tires. When we're busy in the fields I usually do drive a service truck with a full body. I would never attempt to do anything as far as the trailer goes loaded with a half ton pickup. I have a single axle landscape trailer with 18-inch sides and sometimes if I have to travel a distance for parts that aren't heavy but can't fit in the back of the Blazer I'll use that. I also have a 3500 Dually


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a good price on that blazer.....


----------



## seanb02 (Sep 11, 2016)

Interestingly enough, nobody so far has mentioned that Ram is the only one that still puts a manual transmission behind their diesel engines. Personally I don't like Ford. The 7.3 was the last good diesel engine. The 6.7 has the potential to be good, but they crammed way too much under the hood and you can't do any simple repairs anymore.

Chevys got a good motor with the Duramax, spent a few years with the injector issues, head gaskets, weak components and whatnot, but it is mostly ironed out now.

Cummins has been around for a very long time, and while Dodge cut a few corners over the years with pumps not giving enough fuel pressure, electronics that crapped out, and for a few years the issues with the very expensive electronic injectors that could destroy the engine, they started out with a very good proven platform and have stayed with it.

I'm a Chevy guy myself, but I own a 02 Dodge because of the Cummins engine. The auto transmissions in my year range were junk in stock form, so I bought the 6 speed. It has served me quite well. 18 mpg highway with oversized tires is excellent in my opinion. And back when I had smaller tires I got 22.5 mpg out of the tank at 55-60 mph.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Local guy here how is 222 foot stock trailers do local hauling cattle the auction run the trucks 18 hours a day 6 days a week they switch back and forth between different ones Dodge Chevy Ford cuz they trade off every third year. He said for him Chevy still the best because of the Allison Transmission he said that's what makes the truck. He says why shift gears when that transmission meaning of the Allison will do the job


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree. I like the newer transmissions that auto-shift themselves and moreover, downshift themselves using engine braking and exhaust braking to slow the load down. 
Even when overloaded, my truck does a great job of downshifting and finally closing the turbocharger vanes to slow the truck down with very little braking. 
Now I'm only grossing 35,000lbs. I'm sure if I increased to 36,000lbs, the whole truck would implode.


----------

